# PMS/Anxiety



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted, but here are two links I found regarding PMS-related anxiety. I am going to keep track if my anxiety is worse that time of the month (so far it has been). http://www.selfgrowth.com/articles/Farin3.html http://www.eclecticphysician.com/archive.p...tion=Nbr&Nbr=47


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

My anxiety is always worse right before that time of the month.


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine too.. My symptoms are HORRIBLE during that time. It used to be bad enuff as it was but now with the added pain of IBS its unbelievable!! Hot water bottles and painkillers just so I can sit up in bed!! And then the panick starts cuz everyone always seems to want to come round to see me THAT week lol..


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know why, but I feel better that PMS could be the explanation for it rather than I am simply slowly going insane.I am trying to build a case to get anti-anxiety meds.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I thought I was getting to the point of feelng suicidal before my periods--no joke--I would get so depressed, anxious and agitated I could hardly get out of bed. My PMS was terrible even during teenage years and in my 40's it was just unbearable. Fortunately for me, early menopause runs in my family and at age 48 I've not had a period in 3 years. No periods=No PMSMenopause honestly is one of the best things that's ever happened to me. Progesterone helped me some during those 'perimenopause' years. It helped with sleep and anxiety. Maybe you could ask your doctor about that.


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi,I've been struggling with this very same issue just recently. My PMS symptoms have gotten much worse over the last few years. Went to see a specialist the other day and am awaiting hormonal level results to see if they are out of whack. I get so anxious and depressed as well, and it keeps getting worse. I'm now on Xanax and Effexor, but I'm so tired all of the time, I just want to sleep. That's no way to live either. Then the IBS creeps up on you, and... well, that's enough to make anybody have mood problems. Thanks for sharing your stories.Maria


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Effexor was something suggested to me earlier in the year. I took one, then the next morning was puking and had D so thinking it was that I didn't go through with it. Turns out it was probably unrelated. Anyhow, I do notice that my anxiety comes in waves.


----------

